# What is the general opinion on Kioti?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

What is the general opinion on Kioti and how do they compare to say Kubota or John Deere?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kioti makes a good quality machine for the dollar spent. They don't come with as many of the options, bells, whistles some the others do but they are good solid basic machines and getting better with each generation of models. 

Which particular Kioti model are you interested in?


----------



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been considering either the DK45SE HST or the DK50SE HST. I want good lift capacity and according to specs it looks as though Kioti is right up there. I am just wondering though if the front axle is built well enough to handle the load and will the tractor stay on the ground? From what I can see the tractor has the basic feature I would want, factory cab, heat, cruise control for slow mowing, tilling and snow blowing. Do you know whose engine they use?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

On their larger tractors such as the DK75 and DK90 they use a Perkin/Caterpillar diesel engine. 

On the smaller models as I understand it they use Daedong and in some earlier cases some Mitsubishi engines I believe. 

The fast that you hear very little about Kioti tractors speaks volumes. There are LOTS of satisfied customers out there with little to gripe or complain about.


----------

